# Whole Home DVR



## seehawk73 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am looking for any assistance possible. Here is my situation.

I have compatible HD DVR and HD receiver. My server receiver (Living Room) is my DVR and my client receiver (Bed Room) is my standard HD receiver. They are both compatible for Whole Home DVR service. 

I have them networked via my home wireless networked. They both recognized each other. I am able to see the play list from my bedroom receiver and all the contents of my DVR receiver. I can select a recording and play it. I will however get a playback failed audio/video data packets not sent from server error. Can someone please help me with this error.

I was able to record on my bedroom receiver and immediately start playback and it worked fine (this was a one time thing). However I hit fast forward and it locked up never to work again.

I have a high end Cisco router (which I don't have the specs on at the moment as I am not by it, but could get them if anyone had any ideas). It is a router designed for video and gaming.

Can someone, anyone please help me. Did I just invest in another wireless adapter that I wont be able to use? Just and FYI I did call DTV and am subscribed to there monthly Whole Home DVR service.

Anyone hep please?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

MRV via wireless is a hit or miss. If you can, run ethernet. If you cannot, you will need to use a SWM and DECA solution.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Why is this thread in the DISH forum? 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## seehawk73 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry! Nevermind! Cripes!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It seems to be in the correct forum now! 

I on occasion will get the packet error when using my HR24 to watch from the HR23. I'm using a wired unsupported network. However, if I then request to view the same show it plays just fine. I take this as a hiccup.


----------



## seehawk73 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's the thing. If I do a hard reset on my client receiver (bedroom) and then select a recorded show from my server receiver (DVR) it plays back flawlessly. Just odd that I have to do a hard reset on that receiver each time.

Surely doesn't seem like a networking problem. Least not to me anyway.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Before DECA, I had MRV running on a wireless network and it would perform just like yours. Once I had the "No Packets" message, I would have to re-run the network setup to get MRV back. Sometimes it would be ok and sometimes not.

After I went with DECA, it is rock solid.

DECA's are available for $20 or less on eBay right now. I think that's your best bet.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

seehawk73 said:


> Here's the thing. If I do a hard reset on my client receiver (bedroom) and then select a recorded show from my server receiver (DVR) it plays back flawlessly. Just odd that I have to do a hard reset on that receiver each time.
> 
> Surely doesn't seem like a networking problem. Least not to me anyway.


Are the boxes using DHCP or static addresses? If they are using DHCP, one thing to try is to use static addresses.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I should have mentioned that my two DVRs are set with static IPs.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And you need SWiM (single coax) system before using the DECA modules. Press - on the remote and it will tell you if you have SWiM.

If not, order the Whole Home DVR with Cinema Connection Kit from D*. It's about $200 before any discounts to convert to SWiM and add the necessary DECA modules.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have tried wireless as a delivery solution and it didn't work. Some people got good results by making sure that you are on a pure 802.11n, 5.8GHz network.


----------



## seehawk73 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the very good information. I will look into all the things everyone here has said. All very insightful!

Thank you.


----------



## seehawk73 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well here is an update.
Seems as though Stuart was spot on!! Thank you!!

I already had the Linksys E3000 router. This router was dual band. A 5Ghz and a 2.4Ghz. What I did was went ahead and moved all my other devices, phones, laptop, Itouch and such over to the 2.4 band basically leaving the server (DVR) receiver and client receiver on the 5Ghz band. I have to tell you, thus far it seems to have been the ticket. I have had no errors and it plays back my DVR selection every time (very quickly too). I have tried at least a dozen times now and no problems. No other additional equipment was required (other than the adapter I got off Ebay from a woman who purchased the adapter from Direct TV only to realize she couldn't use it or return it. Sold to me for $30)

Again thank you all very much! Especially Stuart for the suggestion. Thus far we're off and sailing!

Thank you!


----------



## rickb1293 (Jan 11, 2011)

"seehawk73" said:


> I am looking for any assistance possible. Here is my situation.
> 
> I have compatible HD DVR and HD receiver. My server receiver (Living Room) is my DVR and my client receiver (Bed Room) is my standard HD receiver. They are both compatible for Whole Home DVR service.
> 
> ...


A clean router is the best solution, especially an n. There is quite a bit of overhead contributing to the network lag. Turn off all encryption and use MAC filtering to secure your network devices. Also, hide the SSID. Leave the router firewall on but forego Norton or McAffee, etc. 
This is about as clean as you can get with wireless. Good luck.


----------

